# What Camo



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I use whatever's the closest to me. never match.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i use predator now, but I will be going to ghillie suits as soon as i get them made up


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've used Realtree, Mossy Oak, ASAT, Predator, and even the older styles of camo, and they all work the same for me. Just mostly wear whatever I can find the cheapest.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

mathews lost camo


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My bow has hardwoods HD along with my quiver.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I think its really pretty overrated as long as u got a good pattern that is scent free...I use mostly mossey oak and some realtree.


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

I tested out the mossy oak treestand this season. This pattern works great. I switched from 5 different patterns through out the season and to me all the deer that even looked up at me at me where way more relaxed. I will be using this next season .


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I think its really pretty overrated as long as u got a good pattern that is scent free...I use mostly mossey oak and some realtree.


+1, as long as it breaks up your outline and your keeping your scent away from there noses, it doesnt mater what you wear.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well there is a couple of aspects to find the right camo
1 what is your terrain like, cause you want a camo pattern to match the terrain.
2 is it scent free. this is oe of the biggest aspects when hunting
3 honestly i will never were cotton. you should always where wool. cotton kills wool saves. that is no lie alot of people have died from cotton camo.

ok where i live i use sitka gear. that is great stuff and mossy oak brush


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> I use whatever's the closest to me. never match.


:set1_signs009:
some hardwoods
seclusion 3d
My sentlok hood is AP


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

realtree and mossyoak


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear Realtree AP and I really like it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Only camo I have is a plaid shirt.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

When I hunt i try and find whatever breaks up my outline the best, thats all you really need. Different story when I am choosing it for casual wear though, Im a fan of RealtreeAP for that


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Realtree


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Realtree APG. I may try the mossy oak tree stand this year too.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoytkiller said:


> Realtree APG. I may try the mossy oak tree stand this year too.


yep. i have realtree apg and mossey oak


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i wont buy anything mossy oak, im totally against it. Im all realtree  hardwoods HD is my fav but im getting used to the new AP


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

i only use realtree!!!!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

realtree ap hd 
but just whatever matches the environment


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Only camo I have is a plaid shirt.


five bucks says that you have killed more deer than me in a plaid shirt than i have in my assorted camo
:dontknow:


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer Realtree, all my camo is Realtree either Hardwoods or AP


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowBoy78 said:


> five bucks says that you have killed more deer than me in a plaid shirt than i have in my assorted camo
> :dontknow:


Props to plaid- it's gotten me close on a number of occasions, but so far I haven't held up my end of the bargain when it comes to bagging Bambi!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mossy Oak only. I hate realtree.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i wont buy anything mossy oak, im totally against it. Im all realtree  hardwoods HD is my fav but im getting used to the new AP


I am all real tree too, but you have to admit the mossy oak tree stand does a awesome job of breaking up your outline in a tree stand against a open sky in late season.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

I use whatever best matches where I need it and am not too brand specific. I have nat gear, realtree this and that, mossy oak this and that, predator, treebark, seclusion 3D, outfitter brown camo, the old brown stuff we used to use waterfowlin, woodland camo, yada yada.. You name it I probly have it and use it.

I like the Realtree AP HD and several Mossy Oaks best... but the new Mossy Oak Infinity is looking good.

About the only thing I will not use here in Kansas is ASAT.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

u know, Kegan, that plaid kinda looks like tree bark... haha and that mossy oak infinity looks sweet!!


----------

